# easily convert 1.8T fuel rail to fit a 16V with stock intake idea.



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

me and my brother have converted alot of 16V's from CIS-E to digifant 1 and 2 over the years and have bought fuel rails, built our own fuel rails but now think we have found a cheap and easy solution for everyone. can be used with a stock 16V intake or a short runner intake. its still slightly a DIY mod but i think this has worked far better than any fuel rail i've bought from BBM or even ross machine racing.










































their little legs that snap in to the rail just like the injector and use the injector O ring, after that you just snap the injectors into the legs. for short runner just remove the legs. think this is a good idea?


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

where do you get just the legs, to extend the injectors to the fuel rail?


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

cant see the pics at work but im guessing he's useing these?










http://rossmachineracing.com/injectorbungs.html


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

no im not using anything from ross, their just little pieces of aluminum pipe my brother found laying around at work and machined them for this application. ross's part replaces the injector bung, mine you use a stock injector bung from a digifant engine and the leg extentions go in between the injector and the rail.


----------



## ellocolindo (Jan 15, 2010)

great idea man. i have one laying around in preparation for a aba 16v turbo.
can you please put a price on a set of 4 and any other parts or clips needed to bolt on the injectors to the rail and the rail to the head? paypal ready. thanks.
maybe start a group buy?:thumbup:


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Questions for OP

pics of the legs you made please. 

length of the legs?

did you machine O ring groves into the top where it meets the fuel rail?

did you cut the sides to use factory injector clips? what holds the furl rail to the legs?

what holds the leg to the injector in the head? just pressure from bolting the fuel rail down?

did you cut and re weld the bolt down tabs?

Thanks :beer::beer::beer:

anyone know how many different styles of the 1.8 20v fuel rail there is?


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

basically you put stock injector O rings on the top of each leg, and use the factory clips that held the injectors in to keep the legs in place. as for the injectors they just pop into each leg and when you bolt it down that applies enough pressure to keep the injectors in place. the only think we had to do was cut the tabs off the rail, re-weld them in a different position and we drilled and tapped the intake to bolt it on. also cut off some of the metal fuel line and re-bent it to fit our application. so far it hasnt been installed on to a running car yet. my brother dicks around too much. 

here's a couple of the full fuel rails we've built. 

this was prior to being welded together. the pin sticking out where the regulator goes is an allignment pin.

























this is the first one we made years ago for out 16V G60 MK1 project. its on my digifant 2 16V jetta coupe now.









and here's the legs off of the rail


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

any legs for sale?


----------



## ellocolindo (Jan 15, 2010)

yeah; how much? group buy?
taking orders? put me down for a set or two:thumbup:


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

ok, i gotta talk to my brother as he does the machine work on everything. it was jsut my idea on a napkin at dennys at 3AM. :laugh:

here it is installed on my brothers GLI.


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)




----------



## ellocolindo (Jan 15, 2010)

great thread. keep the pictures and prizes going:thumbup:


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

So Austin, did you get the 1.8t rail to work on your ABF manifold? I remember the last thread where the guy used the ross machine pieces, loooks like you've done the same?


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

1.8t rail. adjustable fpr, 6 an welded on works great. gotta work on the isv plumbing to make clearance and fitment.







needs a little cleaning up yet


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

austin neuschafer said:


> 1.8t rail. adjustable fpr, 6 an welded on works great. gotta work on the isv plumbing to make clearance and fitment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a good one too, only thing is most people in the US dont have access to that intake manifold, i think theres more room under those than an older 2 piece one. thats why i built this one to cater to whats most commonly floating around.


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

ok, so who's interested in a set of these? my brother made 13 sets, we have to sit down and figure out a final price but i just want to see who all is interested. here's a pic of the second setup on a scirocco 16V engine in an MK1 rabbit.


















also been making these for a while now too, a little adapter block so that you can easily bolt MK3 serp setup to and of the older blocks.

first 2 are on a 1.8 16V block and the last picture is the first prototype one made 2 years ago on my G60 Xflow turbo MK2 GTI.





























ohhh and i cant forget my High-Density Polyethylene MK3 engine mounts, i have a prototype one im running in an MK2 VR6 swap that when done you can use the factory MK2 front crossmember with slight modifcation to the crossmember to so the A/C pump/ belt clears and make mounts to install a radiator.


----------



## ellocolindo (Jan 15, 2010)

i am interested. shipped to canada. ground service; cheap ; slow mail.:thumbup:


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

i just talked with my brother, he said 50.00 shipped to most places. will come with new O-rings and such already installed. so PM me if you'd like a set. :thumbup:


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

here's the final one's. they are pictured here with 1.8T injectors. any other injectors of bosch nature will work with these.


----------



## JettaConA-G60 (Jan 30, 2006)

good to see more ingenuity for the 16v platform... keep up the good work..


----------



## ellocolindo (Jan 15, 2010)

check shipping to l8h 6p1. thanks:thumbup:


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

i did something similar to my 1.8t rail


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

JettaConA-G60 said:


> good to see more ingenuity for the 16v platform... keep up the good work..


 thank you, i think the 16V has by far the most power potential out of all the VW engines. i've seen some pretty big numbers come out of 16V engines that where damn near stock unlike all the money you would have to dump into a 1.8T or a VR6. kinda make me chuckle that VW brought back the 2.0 16V in FSI form.


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

ellocolindo said:


> check shipping to l8h 6p1. thanks:thumbup:


 could you private message me with more details on shipping info?


----------



## snikfrits (Aug 19, 2008)

Please get back to me. I need to buy a set.


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

DUBcrazy8392 said:


> the 16V has by far the most power potential out of all the VW engines. i've seen some pretty big numbers come out of 16V engines that where damn near stock unlike all the money you would have to dump into a 1.8T or a VR6. kinda make me chuckle that VW brought back the 2.0 16V in FSI form.


 Power potential is in the cylinder head. The 16v head is dated at best, nothing at all like the fsi engines. 

I don't know of any near stock 16v approaching the 180-200 hp mark (forget about the 225hp 1.8t and the 240hp 3.2l VR for now) like 1.8t, VR6, and 2.0 fsi make bone stock. For the money I've spent on my ABF in an attempt to get into the 180+ hp range, I could have had an easy 300+ all day with a 20v. Does that mean I regret going with the 16v for my project? Absolutely not. Just saying your logic doesn't make much sense to me. 

I love the 16v as much as anyone, but come on dude. 

Sorry to thread jack, it's awesome to see you guys marketing the stuff you've made, win-win situation :thumbup: I'll be watching this thread to see what you and your bro come up with next opcorn:


----------



## snikfrits (Aug 19, 2008)

^^stuff that I need and would like to buy!


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice fuelrail guys! And +1 for enginuity!! 
Always liked it when people in their home-garage fab stuff using easy to find parts. :thumbup: 



nick526 said:


> I don't know of any near stock 16v approaching the 180-200 hp mark (forget about the 225hp 1.8t and the 240hp 3.2l VR for now) like *1.8t*, *VR6*, and *2.0 fsi *make bone stock.


 Well duh... the first one has a turbo, the second one has two extra cilinders, V-shaped and a little less than twice the volume, and the third one has a completely different injection system and 200cc's extra. 

All of these engines have more hp than a stock 16v, I give you that, but you can't compare those! 
Slap a turbo on a 16v and you can go far above 300hp easily, or rebore the 1.8 16v to 2.0 and you can destroy the fsi's power when spending the same amount of cash. 

And read up on FSI. It's not the head that makes and FSI an FSI.  

Not to bust your balls, but you're just comparing things that are not even remotely alike. The 16v has the most and probably also the best options when it comes to performance (hp/cc) and $$$. 

My $0.02


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

I love a good VW engine discussion, I'm down to continue but in IMs. Don't want to clog up DUBcrazy's thread  

New thread perhaps...opcorn:


----------



## Hanschen klein (Feb 7, 2008)

Great part. :thumbup:. Just wondering if the fuel rail clips into the top of these legs, or the 2 bolts for the fuel rail hold every thing togeather. Thanks


----------



## Hanschen klein (Feb 7, 2008)

Sorry , will a fuel rail from a 1.8t passat work, My fuel rail is round. Im not sure if the rail bracket tabs would have to be relocated on the rail. Thanks


----------



## Hanschen klein (Feb 7, 2008)

:facepalm: Sorry I did not read the whole post on were you have to modify the rail. 
Sent you IM , put me down for one of your kits. 

Thanks


----------



## Hanschen klein (Feb 7, 2008)

Still very intrested, in a set of these. Please let me know if you have any sets left. 

Thanks


----------



## Afalloftime (Jan 5, 2011)

so the photos for the fuel rail arent showing up from photopucket...hmm been deleted? so my question is can the 2l aba fuel rail be used for the 16v swap?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Afalloftime said:


> so the photos for the fuel rail arent showing up from photopucket...hmm been deleted? so my question is can the 2l aba fuel rail be used for the 16v swap?


it could, but you would still need the tube adapters to reach the injectors cause I seriously doubt it would fit under the intake, but they are plastic anyway...


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Afalloftime said:


> so the photos for the fuel rail arent showing up from photopucket...hmm been deleted? so my question is can the 2l aba fuel rail be used for the 16v swap?


No the spacing is wrong on the aba 8v fuel rails a abf fuel rail from a 16v 2.0 would work but is very hard to source, the cheapest option is 20v rail & some spacers


----------



## Afalloftime (Jan 5, 2011)

Svedka said:


> No the spacing is wrong on the aba 8v fuel rails a abf fuel rail from a 16v 2.0 would work but is very hard to source, the cheapest option is 20v rail & some spacers


I dont want to thread jack someone can pm me if they have answers but what fuel rails work best with the 16v swap?


----------



## Sr. Karmann (Feb 5, 2009)

Afalloftime said:


> I dont want to thread jack someone can pm me if they have answers but what fuel rails work best with the 16v swap?


I don't believe itz a threadjack, but this guy is offering parts to use the 1.8t rail which is awesome. There are a few aftermarket rails available, BBM, OBX, ROSS,+ some others and if you are using a short runner you do not need the spacers to get past the stock manifold.


----------



## Kripto96 (Nov 19, 2012)

*1.8 fuel rail extension*

Do you have a set for sale??


----------



## brkn (Dec 23, 2007)

Dead thread revival.
I need specs and pics of an under manifold 1.8t fuel rail on a 9A intake. 

I am 1mm away from doing it but would like for experienced opinion.


----------



## leon whalen (May 28, 2007)

brkn said:


> Dead thread revival.
> I need specs and pics of an under manifold 1.8t fuel rail on a 9A intake.
> 
> I am 1mm away from doing it but would like for experienced opinion.


 are you building an aba16v? and need a fuel rail to run aba injectors in a 16v intake?


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

Back from the dead. Anyone selling the necessary spacers to use a 1.8t rail?


----------



## Mguillen (4 mo ago)

Hello hoping to get more info on this form wanted to see some more pictures about this upgrade


----------



## dogzila22 (Apr 1, 2008)

You need adapers. Length can be diffrent according which fuel rail you will use..
20190425_190136 by Vilius Juknevičius, on Flickr


----------

